# Where is South Carolina VPC / VDC for ED vehicles?



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

I called Wagoneer this evening and they told me my car is in Duncan, SC. This leads me to believe that it was released from Bavarian Transport to Wagoneer at some distribution facility (this is why they would know where it is). I am trying to understand where this distribution facility is so that I can understand the direction in which this truck is traveling.

I have searched the forums and did a Google search and cannot figure out where the VDC or VPC in South Carolina is for ED vehicles. Duncan, SC is on I-85 near the plant and is on the way to Atlanta (where my dealer is).

Various forum posts indicate that there is a VPC/VDC in Charleston, SC where new vehicles are sent for repairs and/or distribution. However when shipping from NJ to Charleston, SC one would not go through Duncan. When shipping from Charleston to Atlanta one would not go through Duncan. This leads me to believe that there might be a VPC/VDC for re-distribution of south east EDs in the Greenville-Spartanburg area. Am I correct?

I'm looking forward to understanding this so I can gauge whether my car is en route to the VPC/VDC at Charleston, stopped at some Duncan/Greenville/Spartanburg VPC/VDC or is just stopped en route to Atlanta from whereever Bavarian Transport dropped it off.

I'm sure future Atlanta/Southeast owners will benefit by knowing the route their ED car travels from NJ on it's way south.

Thanks!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge , it's right here.........http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...90437&sspn=0.030766,0.055876&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14

Right next to the BMW manufacturing plant.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure and JSpira can confirm, but I believe all East Coast EDs clear through the NJ VPC instead of S. Carolina VPC.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Calif65GM - I read one of JSpira's posts during my search where he says that south east bound vehicles get redistributed somewhere in South Carolina.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

3aholic said:


> Hi Calif65GM - I read one of JSpira's posts during my search where he says that south east bound vehicles get redistributed somewhere in South Carolina.


Korrekt - they go from VDC to VDC in this case.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

3aholic said:


> Hi Calif65GM - I read one of JSpira's posts during my search where he says that south east bound vehicles get redistributed somewhere in South Carolina.


oh ok


----------



## 90%M (Apr 4, 2008)

JSpira said:


> Korrekt - they go from VDC to VDC in this case.


Do all cars get unloaded in NY? My ship goes all the way to GA with a stop in Charleston and my delivery is in Spartnaburg. Makes more sense it will get unloaded in Charleston unless the NJ facility is more equipped.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

90%M said:


> Do all cars get unloaded in NY? My ship goes all the way to GA with a stop in Charleston and my delivery is in Spartnaburg. Makes more sence it will get unloaded in Charleston unless the NJ facility is more equipped.


It gets unloaded in NY (NJ technically) and trucked to SC. I thought 3aholic explained this quite nicely.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

90%M - It's possible that your ship is dropping off new vehicles in Charleston along with other cargo. Based on JSpira's previous posts ED vehicles (privately owned vehicles / POVs) are unloaded in NY/NJ.

I do not know if NC cars are sent to the SC VDC first. I do know that New England and mid-west destined cars are trucked directly to the individual dealers.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

Calif65GM said:


> Not sure and JSpira can confirm, but I believe all East Coast EDs clear through the NJ VPC instead of S. Carolina VPC.


That is correct - however they truck it to SC VPC for distribution to dealers in the SE.

When my car arrived in SC it took 3-4 days to get to ATL. So you should see your car soon!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Korrekt - they go from VDC to VDC in this case.


We just got a new Mini...the Carribean Highway docked in Charleston (First port of call was Baltimore). Either the VDC is close by or they put it on and off trucks a lot as it had ONE mile on the odometer when we drove it out of the dealership here in KC.


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe the Charleston VDC is for brand new vehicles where a VDC near the plant in Spartanburg is for european delivery POV vehicles.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

3aholic said:


> I believe the Charleston VDC is for brand new vehicles where a VDC near the plant in Spartanburg is for european delivery POV vehicles.


Unless things have changed significantly since 2000 when I did PCD on an E46 330, there is only one VDC in South Carolina, and it is basically attached to the Greer, SC manufacturing facility. Cars are offloaded in Charleston and put on a train to Greer where they are prepped and put into the dealer distribution pipeline.

For ED cars, the Port of Charleston doesn't have the capability to perform manual customs inspections, so all east coast ED cars get unloaded in NY/NJ, prepped at the NY/NJ VDC, then sent to the Greer, SC VDC to be put into the dealer distribution pipeline. The reason for this is that new cars have an (theoretically) unbroken chain of custody and are pre-cleared through customs before they ever leave the port in Germany, whereas our ED cars do not and have to be cleared through customs manually.

-MrB


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> Unless things have changed significantly since 2000 when I did PCD on an E46 330, there is only one VDC in South Carolina, and it is basically attached to the Greer, SC manufacturing facility. Cars are offloaded in Charleston and put on a train to Greer where they are prepped and put into the dealer distribution pipeline.
> 
> For ED cars, the Port of Charleston doesn't have the capability to perform manual customs inspections, so all east coast ED cars get unloaded in NY/NJ, prepped at the NY/NJ VDC, then sent to the Greer, SC VDC to be put into the dealer distribution pipeline. The reason for this is that new cars have an (theoretically) unbroken chain of custody and are pre-cleared through customs before they ever leave the port in Germany, whereas our ED cars do not and have to be cleared through customs manually.
> 
> -MrB


Above is correct except that it´s not just all east coast cars but all cars except for west coast cars (thereby including central region).


----------



## 3aholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Yet another mystery uncovered. Thanks!


----------

